# Campervan Trip Around Uk



## gilesl (May 1, 2012)

We will be travelling from Australia in August 2013 to have 2-3 month trip around the UK and Europe. We really wanted to do the UK especially in a campervan but are reading so many forums where people are saying it is hard to manouvre a campervan through country roads, villages etc. A common comment is that it is more expensive than a rental car and B&B. I thought I would post this comment on a motorhoming forum to get some feedback from experienced motorhomers. Thanks.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It depends on the size of your campervan, and the areas you are likely to visit i.e. Cornwall, there are some very narrow lanes, however I have a 7.5m long unit, and only the very tiniest norrowest roads stop us getting places.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=showukmap

Click on each area and plan the campsites you would like to stay at.
As steve said it depends what size M/Home but we in the UK get around so you will have no problem if in a campervan.
Good luck


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I doubt you'd have a problem driving an averaged sized motorhome through England's countryside, tens of thousands of UK motorhome drivers manage quite well.

Cost might be a different matter. I don't know what the cost of MH hire would be but an Avis smallish car would be between £550 and £600 a month. If you were to use budget hotels, like Premier Inn, they would set you back between £40 and £60 a night (depending where and what cancellation terms you want). 

B&B's can range from very cheap to extremely expensive.

No doubt someone will be along with some mh hire costs but Mr Google has it all.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't worry about getting around, generally it's not a problem. Some place such as parts of Devon do have narrow roads but they would be tricky even in a big car. 

As for villages etc. I haven't had a problem there, a good rule of thumb is that if a road looks too narrow don't go down it. If you are in doubt park and walk a bit to see. 

Usually if you do make a mistake it's not difficult to find a place to turn round. That kind of thing is very rare, unless of course you thinking of a really big van, say 10m plus.

I suppose I should qualify all that by saying that it may depend on how big a vehicle you are used to driving and are comfortable with, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gilesl said:


> . . . reading so many forums where people are saying it is hard to manouvre a campervan through country roads, villages etc.


Which people??

Probably those who don't have a motorhome and have never driven one. 

Ask yourself if there would be so many motorhomes in Britain if it was that difficult to get around.

Then do a Google search for campsites in the UK. Every one will have access for caravans, and they are a whole lot more problematic than a motorhome . . . and you will find campsites just about everywhere!

No-one has yet mentioned "_Freedom_". With a motorhome it is total . . . with any other means of travel you will be severely restricted, especially on the Continent. Wild camping is (admittedly) not so easy in the UK, but in France especially you can stop for the night just about anywhere, so long as you are not inconveniencing anyone. If you are a bit nervous about wild camping, I have 21,444 official places to camp on my database - in France alone. :wink:

Fret not. After the first morning you will wonder what all the fuss was about! 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The only way to see europe for three months is in a Motorhome! Do you want the hassle of having to organise ahead all the time to book accommodation? Being restricted and living out of hotel rooms for three months! Can't imagine anything worse.

What about buying a van that's say ten to fifteen years old at a good price and then selling it at the end?

For the uk I would join the caravan club for About £40 and use the network of certified location sites (5 vans only) they are between £3 and £15 a night depending on facilities. Or just google wildcamping uk and all will be reviled!

When your sick of the uk and it's rubbish weather get over to France and Europe and start using their network of aires, many of which are free. Www.campingcar-infos.com had over 15000 camper stops all over Europe which you can download as poi for a sat nav. Sat nav will be essential as is membership on this site so you have come to the right place


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

As barryd said you could buy a small van and fit it out or you could buy an older vehicle and head off round Europe and sell it at the end. The only issue with that is how quickly you want to sell it when you end your trip. These guys in the link provide a solution and also the campers you would need for your trip. The biggest they sell are VW LT based vans which just fine even for the smaller roads in Britain and the vehicles would certainly carry you round Europe giving you memories which you will never forget. They offer a buyback scheme so will be familiar with your requirements.

http://www.campervans4u.com

When I last did an extended trip in a van I think we stayed on campsites about 3 times in 3 months and that was to do some laundry or some other task that needed their facilities. Generally in off peak you can get around Europe and stay for free or very little as long as you are discreet. Britain is not so easy, so it may be worth considering Caravan club membership to have access to their network of CL's which are ridiculously cheap.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Others have covered the access. It's generally not a problem until you get to a very narrow lane and something bigger than you is coming the other way. It happens but it can be dealt with.

On cost you could hire a motor home in one or two week spells with a hire car and hotels/B&B's in between.

Motor homes are great for getting out into the country, to the coast or mountains but not so good in the cities so pick a route or two and hire a motor home in a couple of spells to cover the areas you want.

Cover cities in a car or by train.

This Motorhome is £858 per week in August this year. No idea what this company are like just found them on Google.

You could buy a small tent over here and do a bit of camping. That would keep the costs down.

I have no idea of your budget and you may be wealthy beyond dreams but 3 months in a hired motorhome would be an expensive option.

Have a great trip.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Barry wrote,

Or just google wildcamping uk and all will be reviled!
I hope not!

The way i look at it most of these narrow roads are used by
tractors and trailers along with delivery lorries, fire engines and ambulances. You just have to try to use a bit of common sense.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just remember that despite whatever your OZ licence allows the rules here limit you to a maximum of 3500kg GVW for a UK reg'd vehicle.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/motoring/driverlicensing/drivingingbonaforeignlicence/dg_4022561

If you want to drive anything heavier you will have to drive it in from another country.

For a better rate for a long hire try some of the smaller hire companies, as they are often far more willing to "do a deal" for a long term hire than the big firms.

The other problem you will hit is insurance there are only 2 companies who can be relied on to issue cover.

Down Under - if you will own the vehicle and Herts Insurance Consultants (Backpacker Policy) who do not require you to own it.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

*COUGH!*

Steve 8)
v
v
v
v


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BritStops said:


> *COUGH!*
> 
> Steve 8)
> v
> ...


I should take something for that................... :wink:

Serves you right for standing around in draughty sheds accosting complete strangers and trying to tempt them with sweeties.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Serves you right for standing around in draughty sheds accosting complete strangers and trying to tempt them with sweeties.


What?! I resemble that remark!

Steve :lol:


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

If you are prepared for our mixed variety of roads you should have no trouble. 

It is well to remember that significant (still) attractive parts of the UK have roads that were made in the time of pack horses, horse and cart and early (very small cars and lorries). These roads are hemmed in by stone walls, sturdy banks and hedges with DITCHES and even more intimidating - village buildings. We are a SMALL island.

A Sat Nav is not always the motorist's friend in districts where these are prevalent.

I have a dislike of roads in the Gower Peninsular, some parts of N Devon and Cornwall. 

That said there are many other one-track roads which are perfectly passable, especially if road users are not racing at you. If you find some areas are too intimidating, there are plenty of other attractive ones. 

Just remember that you will find M/H parking to be more of a problem with height barriers and multi-storey parking. 

M/Hs are not very welcome in UK unlike in France and Germany.

Welcome to our world!

Joyce

PS: I forgot to mention the potholes washed out in recent rains.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

chasper said:


> Barry wrote,
> 
> Or just google wildcamping uk and all will be reviled!
> I hope not!
> ...


Yes I apologise for my spelling and grammar in my first post. I was posting it from the gym on my stupid phone which thinks it knows what I want to say better than I do! :roll:

If you want to stay in a few places for say a week at a time you could probably buy an old Ford Mondeo or Land Rover Discovery and a four berth Caravan combo for a few grand and just bin it or ebay it at the end! 

I will now probably be banned for the rest of the evening!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I don't think driving is the issue, but somewhere to park may be. 

If I was wanting to visit as much of the UK as possible that would include a good few days in cities. I would get a hotel and use buses etc for that, maybe fly between them. Living out of a rucksack, since hauling a suitcase on and off trains, buses the tube etc is hard work. You could hire a car instead, but for London at least you would then have to pay a lot to park while you tube and bus around.

Then a camper for the countryside.

Or just the countryside


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

G'day Gilesl

Don't worry about the size of the roads - it is the people driving the other vehicles that is the issue! :lol: 
You will have absolutely no problems adjusting to Europe and UK. Just start somewhere easy first (eg Scotland) and work your way down to Cornwall. Then, do the same with Europe - France across to Italy.

You could try buying a campervan off Gumtree (used by the aussies/kiwis to sell campers - but just be careful as there are a few rogues out there.

Also tntmagazine has lots of useful info for people coming from downunder to the uk.

I think joining one of the camping clubs (mentioned earlier) is a good idea - coz if you have any problems whilst travelling around the wardens/owners are always willing to help and know lots about their local area.


----------

